# BUG REPORT L281: Analog OTA + Partial Zoom = Green Lines



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

When using the "Partial Zoom" screen mode while tuned to any Analog OTA channel, green lines appear in the lower right quarter of the screen. See attached photo.

I would classify this as MINOR and I have not reported it to Dish Tech Support.

I finally had time to add Analog OTA stations tonight and stumbled across this bug.

Mike J


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I get the same thing Mike, I just ended up deleting the analog channels b/c they did not come in very well.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I have this problem too. I was doing some testing this evening and activated some of the analog OTA's for the first time and ran across this. I wonder if this is hardware or software related?


----------

